# Berry trip saver



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Hockey, his wife, and I visted the Berry today. Spent the last few weeks getting very anxious for ice off and hell bent to slay them fish. Today was the day or so we thought. Other reports lead us to believe ice was receeding far enough to have unlimited access and fish were we pleased. If you are going to the Berry this weekend save your gas money and go somewhere else. There were a million people in the limited (mostly very shallow) areas to fish. Ice is coming off and the weekend is not the time to fish it. Go up in the weekday while not so many people and pick the spot you want instead of the only spot available. Ice should be off in a week or a little more I would imagine. Fishing wasn't fast for us. I would mostly blame it on location more then I would the actual fishing but like I said, limited access. Hope this saves someone some time and frustration.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I fished Friday afternoon, drove from one side of the pond to the other. Found a hundred yards or so of open water @ Renegade but could wade out to the ice edge. Everything open is still pretty shallow... with the wind I'd give it until mid-week then it should be perfect. Caught 3, 1nice cutt &2 smallish bows.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow that's kinda negative report! I went up 3 times last week and killed them every time. I avoid places like that on the weekends though. I guess you set yourself up on that one.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Hence the reason why I don't report anymore. Give someone some advice or persepective on what conditions are like and you are considered Negative. You try and save someone some gas money or some disappointment and ya get jack azz comments back. I get fishing may be fast if you get in the right hole. For us, we didn't wanna be ignorant and combat fish with others so we fished the holes we had access to wich happened to be shallow and slow. I don't consider Derekp1999 report to be ideal ice off conditions either. Please excuse me for being "negative" just tried to save some people some shame and disappointment with a long drive to show up and see shoulder to shoulder people and fishing holes in 5 feet of water.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Tylert said:


> Wow that's kinda negative report! I went up 3 times last week and killed them every time. I avoid places like that on the weekends though. I guess you set yourself up on that one.


I agree. Tylert that was a d*ou*c*h*e move. He was trying to save people some trouble. People like this is the reason i will never post a report. Tylert has a history of this though on BFT.:-?


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Actually, I appreciate the initial report that was given by Americanforkdude. I just wish I hadn't made the same mistake myself. We were up there on Saturday as well and had exactly the same kind of experience. We started looking around over on the west side close to the marina, and then worked our way east and ended up at Renegade. The only people we saw catching them were ones using green power bait. But hey my kids had a blast playing with the crawdads that they caught, throwing rocks at and on the ice, and just generally being outside. So it wasn't a total loss. Just would have been nice to land a few fish.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Tylert said:


> Wow that's kinda negative report! I went up 3 times last week and killed them every time. I avoid places like that on the weekends though. I guess you set yourself up on that one.


Wow :shock: way to be a jerk,keep your comments to your self if youve got nothing good to say :!: I also appreciate AFDUDES post ,saved me valuable time and money :!: Thanks AFDUDE 8)


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

I will chime in and post my .02 cents about the direction this post is going.
I fish and hunt with all age groups, everybody from AFdudes 7yr old nephew to my 92 year old grandpa multiple times per year, I have teenagers at home so I consider myself pretty well rounded when it comes to sharing the outdoors with all ages.
That being said in my opinion this forum has fallen prey to the punk kid mentality. I for 1 have no interest in reading posts from people like TylerT and others who are only interested in bragging about how many suckers or cookie cutter cutts they can catch. Lots of good people have left this forum because of the direction it's going. I know my posts have decreased significantly


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh cry me a ******* river you big cry baby *****!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Tylert said:


> Oh cry me a **** river you big cry baby female dog!


Way to redeem yourself. You seem like a stand up guy. NOT!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Tylert said:


> Oh cry me a **** river you big cry baby female dog
> 
> never mind :roll:


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Tylert said:


> Oh cry me a **** river you big cry baby female dog!


thanks for validating my post


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Drop it already gentlemen. 

Thank you.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

hockey said:


> That being said in my opinion this forum has fallen prey to the punk kid mentality. I for 1 have no interest in reading posts from people like TylerT and others who are only interested in bragging about how many suckers or cookie cutter cutts they can catch. Lots of good people have left this forum because of the direction it's going. I know my posts have decreased significantly


Really? So what is the perfect report that won't sound like bragging? The standard you describe is rediculas to say the least.

How about let people post? Whether it be a lack of info or stuffed full of info it should not matter.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> Tylert said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that's kinda negative report! I went up 3 times last week and killed them every time. I avoid places like that on the weekends though. I guess you set yourself up on that one.
> ...


You don't fish Marty.

Man they haven't banned you yet?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't fish huh? Just because i don't post reports doesn't mean i don't fish.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm sorry I'm unstable and my bipolar disorder gets the best of me sometimes. Let's drop it. I'm headed back up in the morning but I will keep my cookie cutter posts off here now.


----------



## UtahJax (Feb 18, 2012)

Just post with a little respect man, fishing isn't about the numbers. It's about the adventure, time spent with others and the friendships built, and the fun of the chase. You caught 211 fish yesterday, that's great, I caught one and had a better time than u for sure. Keep bragging and we will discover what you are compensating for!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Tylert said:


> Oh cry me a f**** river you big cry baby b***!


 it looks like we need to work on word filters, lets see if I can figure out a timeout for Mr. T.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't bother giving me a "time out" go ahead and delete my account all together. I look forward to the future.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Tylert requested to be banned. I gave him one for a 3 week period.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

derekp1999 said:


> I fished Friday afternoon, drove from one side of the pond to the other. Found a hundred yards or so of open water @ Renegade but could wade out to the ice edge. Everything open is still pretty shallow... with the wind I'd give it until mid-week then it should be perfect. Caught 3, 1nice cutt &2 smallish bows.


 

Thanks for the update.


```
uuyiuyuuyyutf
```
Testing, testing, 1, 2, 3


----------

